# Copper in an aquarium?



## Capt. Oblivious (Feb 13, 2011)

Is there a certain maximum amount of trace copper allowed in a tank before it starts killing shrimp? Like a percentage?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I've been testing for copper a lot lately with an API copper kit and I've noticed that if the copper concentration in my water is around 0.2 ppm shrimp start disappearing. Not sure how long the concentration had been like that or what was causing it, but it was there so I changed out 50% of my water and things went back to normal. Hope that answers your question.


----------

